# Help on floor litter please!



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi don't know if this is the right place or if I should put it under health, but....
I keep my mice on wood shavings but know this is not the best floor litter. 2 of my mice have started sneezing, but otherwise healthy, no discharge etc. eating and drinking. But they just keep sneezing! I'm down to it being the substrate, what would be the best to change it to? I've placed them in a separate cage from my other 3 on kitchen towel instead of wood shavings, they've only been in there since yesterday morning so a bit too soon to tell I suppose but still sneezing. The products I've found are not very cheap though, what do people think? Which one, or are none of them good? what should I use? Help! :?

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Produc ... -substrate

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Produc ... -substrate

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Produc ... r-dressing


----------



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

any of those are gonna cost you a fortune , & the aspen moulds very quickly .
have you considered megazorb ? you get something like 80litres for £7 
would be far cheaper & is very absorbant


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you very much, where do you buy it from?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I would recommend using Aubiose (which is the same deal, a big bale for about £8) and is very good for people that have allergies so may prove better for the mouse also. You can order it online or collect it from your nearest farming/agricultural store. It's a horse product so, equine suppliers.


----------



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

as above , the megazorb is also available at feed stores/equine stores .
we did buy some a while ago for a rabbit with shavings allergies , but nowadays everything gets bed down .
if you find a good local feed store them you'll find everything is cheaper than pet shops etc


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks! Really helpful info, I'll Check out the nearest stores, and see if they have megazorb or aubiose if not I'll order online.


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

I've switched mine onto hemcore (like aubiose but a little cheaper, but they are both the same stuff) it is a hemp based bedding that is less dusty than wood shavings, more absorbent and better at absorbing smells. I worked with it before as horse bedding and loved it.


----------

